# How much do you tell your doc?



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

I'm just curious how much you guys/gals tell your docs?

I had a visit today for a general check up.  It was my first time ever seeing this doctor.  One of the FIRST questions she asked was whether I use steroids.  It caught me completely off guard, and I just blurted "No!"...

If I were to tell her I did, would I be protected by Doctor-Patient confidentiality?


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Yes absolutely they can not use that info against you.  They can have a lesser opinion of you if they wan't but if it was noticeable you could sew the shit out of them.  They are supposed to be completely unbiased.  they will try to "educate" you but that is about it.


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Yes absolutely they can not use that info against you.  They can have a lesser opinion of you if they wan't but if it was noticeable you could sew the shit out of them.  They are supposed to be completely unbiased.  they will try to "educate" you but that is about it.



That's what I thought...man she completely caught me off guard...it was like:

"Are you sexually active?"
Yes I have a fiance

"Excellent, do you use protection"
No she's on the pill

"Well be careful!  Do you use steroids?"
Ummm uhhhh no.



LOL


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

lol did you have the look like you got caught with your hand in the cookie jar???  lmao you gotta prepare for that shit


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I totally did.  I mean, I was thinking it may happen but that shit came out of nowhere!


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

she did that shit on purpose bro!!!  No questions leading up to it like, how long you been working out, or how much weight have you gained??   OK l lets see what what color are your eyes and have you ever done steroids


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

I think was obviuos for her that you  are on the juice, She was smart trying to get you with a yes cause the way she went to the questions....Smart Biatch!!! lol


----------



## Lulu66 (May 30, 2012)

Man i would've jumped on top of her desk, and be like fuck yeahh i use steroids!!! While ripping my shirt off. See im fucking swole bitch.

We dont have have patient cofidentiallity. U tell the doc ur on the juice and the cops will be waiting for you outside


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2012)

shoulda showed her what a test boner looks like....


Some doc's will refuse to see you further but if that is the case they suck anyway. When I started my first cycle, 2 weeks into it I had a physical. I told my doc. We talked about it. He didn't like it at first but after a few minutes he basically said that I knew more than him on the subject. And judging from all the classic markers of good health and from evaluating my risk factors for disease I am healthy as a horse.

I didn't mind telling my doc. I have seen him for years. And if something went wrong I could see him for help. It was comforting.


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I'm just curious how much you guys/gals tell your docs?
> 
> I had a visit today for a general check up.  It was my first time ever seeing this doctor.  One of the FIRST questions she asked was whether I use steroids.  It caught me completely off guard, and I just blurted "No!"...
> 
> If I were to tell her I did, would I be protected by Doctor-Patient confidentiality?



The last time I saw her she put her finger up my ass so I guess EVERYTHING lol!

My Doc knows I'm on but I haven't hit her up for a script yet but will in time!


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2012)

Well, "OFF THE RECORD" mine knows that I have done gh and one cycle...but he is also a hormone dr. so he doesn't get freaked out.  I personally won't be saying anything else though....just in case


----------



## LeanHerm (May 30, 2012)

Well i am a Dr


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys.  And Herm, if you were a doc, I'd run for my life, LOL.


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

My shitty PC works mainly for my insurance company, I tell him nothing!


----------



## JOMO (May 31, 2012)

Yikes, I can see that being highly uncomfortable Hurt. Im going to go out on a limb and guess she saw your prior weight from your records, and If it was the 170lbs in there...can you blame her? haha. 65lbs man..


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

This thread cracks me the fuck up.


----------



## Hurt (May 31, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Yikes, I can see that being highly uncomfortable Hurt. Im going to go out on a limb and guess she saw your prior weight from your records, and If it was the 170lbs in there...can you blame her? haha. 65lbs man..



Yeah the last time I was in there I was around that weight, definitely didn't help haha.


----------



## Hurt (May 31, 2012)

Georgia said:


> This thread cracks me the fuck up.



And why is that?


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Hilarious shit on here!


----------



## Hurt (May 31, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Hilarious shit on here!



Shit wasn't cool man, she put me on the spot!  You'll get huge one day and have these problems too, the world is against you!


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Lol. I love how she asked you...kinda like this.

So Stephen (Hurts imaginary real name)

1) Do you drink?

2) Do you like ice cream?

3) You do? Is steroids your favorite flavor?

Beeches be sneaky!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2012)

very little.  i had a seizure two yrs ago too.


----------



## Hurt (May 31, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Lol. I love how she asked you...kinda like this.
> 
> So Stephen (Hurts imaginary real name)
> 
> ...



Yeah I can tell she wouldn't be that cool if I told her.  I am going to search for a 'steroid friendly' doc once I move.  At least one that won't look at me like a piece of shit, and that won't report my ass.  Because it is good to have a medical professional that is aware of what you're doing to your body.


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Good idea. And that does scare me if she reported you and they flagged your address


----------



## Malevolence (May 31, 2012)

I am about 99.9% sure it is against the law for them to report you unless you say it makes you want to kill yourself or kill others


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> I am about 99.9% sure it is against the law for them to report you unless you say it makes you want to kill yourself or kill others


 
Close. They can't can't report you but they can be compelled to testify if good reason is given.  Rare that they would need to. You either get busted red handed or you don't.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well i see about 5 different doctors and only 2 have asked me if i was on AAS and i said no to both,and they just ask,well how did you get your build and i said I eat right and workout,but they always suspect i guess,bu thier nurses ask more than they do,cause when they take my BP,they havet to search for a large cuff to fit my arms(no bragging) but most of them say,well sir you look like you do AAS,and I just take a chance and tell them,well check me if you want,prolly dumbass idea lol,the only thing i tell them is im on trt

and one smart ass endo i had,told me,sir well i cant believe you are that size only on trt,and i replied,well im not,i said i also eat everything in sight


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 16, 2012)

I am 100% open with my doc because he is anabolic friendly.  Really awesome guy and he has helped me with my blood work and making the necessary adjustments to whatever I happen to be doing at the moment.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 17, 2012)

My doc. flipped on me when I came in at 257 fat as fuck w/ terrible cholesterol , It was from winni but I told him it was from dhea. I then used GW to drop 25lbs and fix my lipids went back and he was sweating me for answers on how I told him i did it nattie I dont need him judging me and to be honest I think we know more then alot of docs on the subject . They only know what they have researched just b/c your a doc doesn't mean you know everything about every subject


----------



## HH (Jun 17, 2012)

My doctor knows ive grown more muscular over the years,maybe a little to fast, he has hinted that i look like im on the juice,i always deny and say i use creatine


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 18, 2012)

stevenmd said:


> I am 100% open with my doc because he is anabolic friendly.  Really awesome guy and he has helped me with my blood work and making the necessary adjustments to whatever I happen to be doing at the moment.



^^^ This is awesome!!


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 18, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> ^^^ This is awesome!!



I get an RX for some of the ancillaries too.  You wouldn't believe how cheap some of it is compared to UGL's and Peptide companies.  Plus I know it's the real deal.


----------

